# First Blade



## SubVet10 (Sep 5, 2014)

Steel: Wood River (which is surprisingly good: it ate a cobalt bit) 

Scale: Tan/Brown Micarta, Texas Knife Supply 

11-1/2" OAL; 6-1/8" BL

Looking to complete it this weekend. Will be finished with Aluminum rod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2014)

It's a bit square for my taste... but maybe your hands are different than mine.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 5, 2014)

Watch when your shaping the phenolic handle material with a belt sander, it will scorch easily. Breathing the dust and fumes are a health hazard so use good ventilation and a dust mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 6, 2014)

SENC said:


> It's a bit square for my taste... but maybe your hands are different than mine.


It's a "box cutter" 



robert flynt said:


> Watch when your shaping the phenolic handle material with a belt sander, it will scorch easily. Breathing the dust and fumes are a health hazard so use good ventilation and a dust mask.


Thanks for the tips. I've read they dont have asbestos in them anymore but I imagine all the glue/epoxy ain't much better. :cool2:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 6, 2014)

Brandon if your interested in learning more about knife making let me know. I can show you my shop (still a work in process) and provide you with some tips. I am by know means as advanced as Robert but I can shorten your learning curve. I am on vacation now and next weekend will be headed up to the deer lease to get ready for bow season at the end of the month. I plan to be working in the shop the weekend of September 20th.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 2


----------



## therichinc (Sep 8, 2014)

@Foot Patrol hey let me know when you get up here scott you can come by the shop.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 8, 2014)

@therichinc I should be headed up this weekend provided it does not rain. I brought my 2 best knives up to my brother as gifts. He loved the Spalted water oak I bought from you and I now have an order from one of his friends for a similar knife with spalted WO.


----------



## therichinc (Sep 9, 2014)

@Foot Patrol nice. I have a tournament Saturday but will be around Sunday all day..Dad will be at the shop though so feel free to come by. its on Atkinson Drive. 1508 Atkinson Drive Lufkin Texas 75901


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 9, 2014)

therichinc said:


> @Foot Patrol nice. I have a tournament Saturday but will be around Sunday all day..Dad will be at the shop though so feel free to come by. its on Atkinson Drive.


Rich,

Will do. I will message you if we are coming up.

Scott


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 8, 2018)

This one has turned into a Proof of Concept project. This one sat for a while as I could only get so far hand sanding, and was working on other things. The unfinished pics are from 3 years ago :/ 
I've got a two inch sander now and maybe an oscillating on in the future. 
250, 400, 800 and 1200 grit put a good shine one, and showed were it needs cleaned up. 
I am very pleased with how well the AL pins polished out. 
Special thanks as always to @Foot Patrol for his sage wisdom and knowledge sharing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice job Brandon. Its good to see that someone gets back to old projects set aside. I keep telling my wife that ut really happens but she doesn't buy it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 9, 2018)

Looks good Brandon. It can get pretty addictive and before you know you will have a forge, a 2X72" grinder, etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Foot Patrol said:


> Looks good Brandon. It can get pretty addictive and before you know you will have a forge, a 2X72" grinder, etc.


I have a 2x36 or 2x48... And yes, plans on a redneck forge as well, but I will be paying you a few more visits before that happens :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

